# spill the beans



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

about these 34's .. whats the weight ? whats the true height? and any other info would be nice .. i might know someone thats interested ?? cough cough me ..lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> about these 34's .. whats the weight ? whats the true height? and any other info would be nice .. i might know someone thats interested ?? cough cough me ..lol


ill be ready to buy them when you cant get that bike to pull up on the trailer lol 

jk, I think thats gonna be a heck of a tire , hope they arent much heavier than the 32 backs.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ha you better talk to some one. that white honda might show your trailer queen whats up..


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i said on the term thread and i say it again.....your about 7 hrs apart.......meet in the middle lets see a good ol fashioned show down.......of course must be fully recorded for youtube and MIMB bragging rights......

and lets be honest i think we all wanna see that


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

narfbrain said:


> i said on the term thread and i say it again.....your about 7 hrs apart.......meet in the middle lets see a good ol fashioned show down.......of course must be fully recorded for youtube and MIMB bragging rights......
> 
> and lets be honest i think we all wanna see that


I'm familiar with both bikes....kinda hard to make the call. The honda is a mule with the 69% GR, and being gear driven is definitely beneficial over a belt with a tire this big, but it just doesnt have the displacement that 650 brute has. On the other hand, I know how much money was put into the brute for vfj lovin and teryx bevel gears (mailed those to him myself  ) so it honestly shouldn't have trouble with them either. 

That being said, you guys get your 34s....i'll stick to my low ground clearance and "small" 31s, and try to keep up :beer:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

we should almost start a vote thread for them going side by side....... i would love to see it myself even just a video......if i was even in the same country i would be there for that for sure.......lol......i know i couldnt compete there......but lot to see it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that big over grown gorilla is scared of o ****** . he's texting me right now to take it easy on him on the forum ..


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> that big over grown gorilla is scared of o ****** . he's texting me right now to take it easy on him on the forum ..


we may be states apart but the sheit is deep enough to over flow to memphis lol 

my bike nor old white lightnin can go faster than 6 mph so it ought to do pretty good with those three 4's


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ lol. You better not be tellin him no more lies about me, keep him focused on puttin a knot on your head and leave mine alone lol. Just sayin....i know how you like to instigate 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

who you talkin about filthy i've never instigated anything ever..


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It be Ight filthy they both know you bigger then them.....ok maybe at heart lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> who you talkin about filthy i've never instigated anything ever..


ME EITHER !!!! i always keep to myself and bother no one, :flames:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

perfect angel right here ..lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha you guys are a trip


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i think it is time to pull out the old flip flops.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i think it is time to pull out the old flip flops.


these boys cant handle the flip flop .... lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

RuhRow raggy....flip flops are out, so am I lol

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

And here I was worrying about what I was going to do for entertainment working this 12 hour shift, nights, shutdown. Y'all keep it up. Good stuff.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lmao, i am no competition till i put my gear reduction in.


----------

